
Medical studies are almost always bogus - misotaur
http://nypost.com/2017/05/06/medical-studies-are-almost-always-bogus/
======
tinix
Preregistration of clinical trials causes medicines to stop working

[http://chrisblattman.com/2016/03/01/13719/](http://chrisblattman.com/2016/03/01/13719/)

...nuff said

------
gipp
It would perhaps be more accurate to say "Health news stories about medical
studies are almost always bogus". There are several steps between those two
things, and university PR departments, funding agencies, researchers,
reporters of highly variable technical background, editors, and publishers all
have incentives to twist the message at each step along the way.

------
kafkaesq
Umm, maybe... but can we get a better source than the NY Post for this please?

